# Cruel abbattoir workers strike again



## Kenzo (29 July 2011)

If you are easily very upset then probably best not to read, it's taken from the Daily Mail website so in plenty of new papers no doubt, I didn't click on the video, too upsetting for me to watch.

Why? why oh why oh why do they need to do such things, it's a crying shame that we have to have CCTV and under cover filming everywhere these days in this country because the human kind simply can not be trusted to treat a harmless animal with a bit of respect and dignity before it's life is ended for our own pleasure.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ng-animal-cruelty-filmed-WONT-prosecuted.html


----------



## FairyLights (29 July 2011)

Poor, poor, Pigs.


----------



## Kenzo (29 July 2011)

I can't understand why undercover filming cases can't be prosecuted.

DEFRA ....your a joke.


----------



## TheSylv007 (29 July 2011)

Thats it, no more pork for me.  The company has been named as Cheale Meats in Brentwood.  Just so we know who to avoid.  I wonder if anyone will press for a presecution, I would certainly support it.  Truly appalling.


----------



## Kenzo (29 July 2011)

TheSylv007 said:



			Thats it, no more pork for me.  The company has been named as Cheale Meats in Brentwood.  Just so we know who to avoid.  I wonder if anyone will press for a presecution, I would certainly support it.  Truly appalling.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed it's enough to stop me from eating pork, bacon again that's for sure, I'm not suggesting all pig abbottoirs and the workers are like this, not at all, but it doesn't exactly do other companies any favours does it, if I was in a trade like this (animal slaughter, pigs in this case) and found out this was happening at another abbottoir I'd be fuming, I'd be embarassed, I'd be worried about the effects it would have on my business.

CCTV is a must when it comes to the slaughter of animals, why can't DEFA put this into place, then there would be no need for under cover filming and there would be much tighter control over animal welfare.


----------



## applecart14 (29 July 2011)

Kenzo said:



			If you are easily very upset then probably best not to read, it's taken from the Daily Mail website so in plenty of new papers no doubt, I didn't click on the video, too upsetting for me to watch.

Why? why oh why oh why do they need to do such things, it's a crying shame that we have to have CCTV and under cover filming everywhere these days in this country because the human kind simply can not be trusted to treat a harmless animal with a bit of respect and dignity before it's life is ended for our own pleasure.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ng-animal-cruelty-filmed-WONT-prosecuted.html

Click to expand...

Totally dreadful way to treat animals.  Those people should be ashamed of themselves but I doubt they are.  I'm not against animal slaughter as I love eating meat but believe it should be humane, which means quick and with the least amount of pain possible not letting animals bleed to death.  I am apalled and ashamed that we can call ourselves a nation of animal lovers.


----------



## EAST KENT (29 July 2011)

So you think workers in a slaughterhouse will be animal lovers? Get real. My conscience is clear,I don`t eat meat,except possibly wild shot ;    having been around these places getting meat for my dogs it is perfectly obvious these men are completely numbed to any decent treatment of animals.To them it is just a job,to be done as quickly as possible by whatever means.


----------



## JosieB (29 July 2011)

I have emailed the company letting them know my feelings.


----------



## ThePinkPony (29 July 2011)

not all abbatoirs are like this.

If you are concerned buy you meat from a good butcher who should know everything about the pork, from where it lived, what it ate and where it died.


----------



## BBH (29 July 2011)

They should be contacted to say their behaviour is disgusting and boycot any brands they supply for.

The only way to hit people like this is in their pocket.


Cheale Meats Ltd

Meat wholesaler & pig breeders
Telephone and fax
Tel:  	(01277) 811631
Fax:  	(01277) 810836


----------



## BBH (29 July 2011)

JosieB said:



			I have emailed the company letting them know my feelings.
		
Click to expand...



Ditto.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (29 July 2011)

SICK SICK SICK  cruel b4stard workers.

 Should not be aloud poor piggies . hate this type of unnecessary suffering.


----------



## JosieB (29 July 2011)

I have just seen in soapbox that the company were on tv this morning. They will be going to the police, not to prosecute the evil torturing gits who were killing the pigs but to find who put the secret camera up. What arrsouls.


----------



## Girlracer (29 July 2011)

Couldn't bring myself to watch the video. 

Disgusting.

Something has to be done.


----------



## Kenzo (29 July 2011)

EAST KENT said:



			So you think workers in a slaughterhouse will be animal lovers? Get real. My conscience is clear,I don`t eat meat,except possibly wild shot ;    having been around these places getting meat for my dogs it is perfectly obvious these men are completely numbed to any decent treatment of animals.To them it is just a job,to be done as quickly as possible by whatever means.
		
Click to expand...

I think it would be very wrong to assume that just because you work in a slaughter house you are not an animal lover, that is like saying that all meat eaters are not animal lovers which is simply not true.

Its not a pleasant job but someone has to do it, it needs to be done as in a humane and proffessional way and everyone should take pride in their work no matter what is it they have to do, for person who is doing that day in and day out (correctly) to earn money for their family, then I take my hat off to them.


----------



## Kenzo (29 July 2011)

JosieB said:



			I have just seen in soapbox that the company were on tv this morning. They will be going to the police, not to prosecute the evil torturing gits who were killing the pigs but to find who put the secret camera up. What arrsouls.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed, I do wonder about this country at times, exactly which side of the law is the law on!


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (29 July 2011)

where is the email address


----------



## Kenzo (29 July 2011)

Leviathan said:



			where is the email address
		
Click to expand...

Ive just been looking, if you use the power of goole, Ive found where you can email them but it's through another website rather than giving you the companies own email address but if someone has found the email address Id very much like to put questions across to them.

I think it's also important to remember that before people start getting angry with the company, it's the workers, it's not right to assume it's the people that own the company, however they too have a duty to protect their workers even if their hands are tied which is why there is a this grey area looming over undercover filming and the legal action that can be taken.

We need to push in a positive and pleasant way for better welfare control.


----------



## Pink_Lady (29 July 2011)

There was footage of this on the Sky news at lunchtime .... words fail me how anyone can inflict that type of cruelty onto an animal.  

One wonders what must go through their minds - they must be completely sick.


----------



## brighteyes (29 July 2011)

Leviathan said:



			where is the email address
		
Click to expand...

It has disappeared off the face of the earth.  I wonder why!

We need to know which retail outlets use this company and lobby/boycott them.  Makes a real mockery of the Kill it, Cook it, Eat it 'sanitised' version of the slaughtering process.

I think people who don't care should be made to watch the footage.  I do care and eat very little, if not no meat at all.  I can't square my conscience unless I'm absolutely sure the death was humane.


----------



## V1NN (29 July 2011)

Couldnt bring myself to watch the video, but i have seen similar before it disgusts me. These poor poor animals, i only hope something gets done about this.


----------



## sprite1978 (29 July 2011)

I think the best way to act against this company is email the leading supermarkets, asking if the source meat from this slaughterhouse. If they do, threats to not buy their meat may make them look at their supply chain. 

However.....and I may be wrong, but most big supermarkets have their own slaughter houses for raw meat products. Its possible that these types of slaughter houses may supply local butchers, and processed meat manufacturers. This makes boycotting individual products very difficult.


----------



## firm (29 July 2011)

FSA statement
http://www.food.gov.uk/news/newsarchive/2011/jul/chealmeats


----------



## thoroughlybred1 (29 July 2011)

That is animal cruelty. Without a doubt. So how with the new animal cruelty laws can they escape prosecution? Despicable. We raise our own lamb and pork. They lead happy lives and are personally taken to a local abattoir for a quick and efficient dispatch. If the people we pay EVER treated our stock like this I would be the first to expose them in this way - Chealmeats need closing down pending investigation - it's the only way to stop their appalling practises - hit them in the pocket!


----------



## ladyt25 (29 July 2011)

I'm not going to watch the video the descriptions are enough for me. Wonder if people will get as mad about this as they did about the elephant being hit in the zoo? I have seen similar videos before back when i was at school - men torturing the pigs essentially with the electric shock thing. It's disgusting and I think more people should be made aware of where their food may have come from. I have been vegetarian since I was about 7 (I just didn't like meat). I think i would certainly change to be veggie now though knowing what i know about the way animals are slaughtered. even worse when you think how intelligent pigs are anyway. God, I would like to do the same to those guys, after all, pigs are supposed to be (and probably are) almost as intelligent as humans aren't they?!

I think lions and the like kill their prey in a more 'humane' way than we do. Ironic.


----------



## Holly Hocks (29 July 2011)

Absolutely barbaric.  Strange that the website of the company concerned has been closed down.  Everyone slates Animal Aid for their racing opposition, but in this case, I think it's good that they have revealed what has happened......DEFRA really are a shower of ****3 not acting on this evidence.  The abbatoir should be closed down with immediate effect.


----------



## Megibo (29 July 2011)

nearly as bad as Halal. I was in tears watching the video of how Halal is done that someone posted. Sick sick sick.

I didn't watch that video, could not bring myself to.


----------



## Dobiegirl (29 July 2011)

So if my understanding is correct the agency has seen to it that both slaughterman have been dismissed but Defra will not prosecute because the evidence is via a third party.wtf


----------



## ladyt25 (29 July 2011)

Tazhazzamoose said:



			nearly as bad as Halal. I was in tears watching the video of how Halal is done that someone posted. Sick sick sick.

I didn't watch that video, could not bring myself to.
		
Click to expand...

Hmm yes, quite - don't get me started on that one. I still don't get how we allow that practice in this country!

I have posted this link on my facebook as I think more people should see and read what has gone on and does go on (after all it won't be an isolated case). I hadn't seen anything about this until seeing this thread.


----------



## Kenzo (29 July 2011)

It's all to do with been secretly filmed, if you film someone without consent or have a notice warning that you are being filmed, there is a way round it, someone in our village caught some people breaking into their car, presented it to the police, even had finger prints but they got away with it.


----------



## Ranyhyn (30 July 2011)

How come that footage from that carehome got used then? (not directed at you of course Kenzo)

Surely that sets a precedent?


----------



## Wagtail (30 July 2011)

BoolavogueDC said:



			How come that footage from that carehome got used then? (not directed at you of course Kenzo)

Surely that sets a precedent?
		
Click to expand...

Good point. I think there is one rule for humans, another for animals. After all, they are just animals, right?

It sickens me to the stomach. This is just the tip of the iceberg. Whilst most people who work in abbatoirs are good people, undoubtably, some are attracted to the job because they are sadists, just like paedophiles are attracted to jobs working with children.

It is just this kind of thing that turned me vegetarian 6 years ago. I loved eating meat but just could not bear the way we pack them into lorries and send them to the abbatoir. They can smell the blood when they arrive and hear the squeals etc. It's inhumane IMO even when there is no intended abuse involved. I don't think eating meat is wrong, just the way it is farmed, transported and killed. If all people who reared animals for meat were as caring as those who take them only a short distance to a local abbatoir, or better still, have them slaughtered on the premises, then animals welfare would have taken an enourmous step. The main problem is that meat is just too cheap.


----------



## Ranyhyn (30 July 2011)

I agree Wagtail, I am trying to work my OH round to really taking an active interest in where his lambs are going to end up.  He works so hard and they have a lovely life while here with us BUT once they go to market they are waved off and that's the end of it. I'd like to get him to pay more attention, if possible (and I am a huge novice when it comes to this) to where they end up and how they get there!  I know this is the same for a lot of farmers, that they put a lot of time and love into their stock only for some shite bag to treat it with evil and abuse at the end  saddens me this could happen to our lambs who are happilly playing outside the window.

Like you its not their death that irks me, but the way they get there


----------



## Wagtail (30 July 2011)

BoolavogueDC said:



			I agree Wagtail, I am trying to work my OH round to really taking an active interest in where his lambs are going to end up.  He works so hard and they have a lovely life while here with us BUT once they go to market they are waved off and that's the end of it. I'd like to get him to pay more attention, if possible (and I am a huge novice when it comes to this) to where they end up and how they get there!  I know this is the same for a lot of farmers, that they put a lot of time and love into their stock only for some shite bag to treat it with evil and abuse at the end  saddens me this could happen to our lambs who are happilly playing outside the window.

Like you its not their death that irks me, but the way they get there 

Click to expand...

At the end of the day, the problem is cost. Meat has just been made too cheap and available. In an ideal world, I would like to see it all free range, with funds made available for slaughter facilities on site. If meat was made say 10 times as expensive and once again became a luxury and not an every day thing, then we might stand some chance of improving animal welfare. But with competition from abroad and supermarkets squeezing suppliers left right and centre, I see the meat industry (including the slaughter) becoming more and more slap dash as speed becomes more important.


----------



## Ranyhyn (30 July 2011)

I see  your point.  We're lucky in that OH does his sheep as a hobby 100% and by that measure can afford to put everything into it his end, but I feel for people who do it as a living, must be a nightmare.


----------



## Cazzabombazza (30 July 2011)

JosieB said:



			I have just seen in soapbox that the company were on tv this morning. They will be going to the police, not to prosecute the evil torturing gits who were killing the pigs but to find who put the secret camera up. What arrsouls.
		
Click to expand...

Disgusting. All they can think about is the money and they'd obviously much rather be oblivious to the inhumane slaughter of all of these pigs. My stepdad owns the local butcher's shop and all the meat is sourced from places where the animal had a happy life and a quick and painless death.


----------



## EAST KENT (30 July 2011)

Kenzo said:



			I think it would be very wrong to assume that just because you work in a slaughter house you are not an animal lover, that is like saying that all meat eaters are not animal lovers which is simply not true.

Its not a pleasant job but someone has to do it, it needs to be done as in a humane and proffessional way and everyone should take pride in their work no matter what is it they have to do, for person who is doing that day in and day out (correctly) to earn money for their family, then I take my hat off to them.
		
Click to expand...

   So do we assume you have been in slaughterhouses on a regular basis? Well here`s someone who has..and I stand by what I said. It`s a job to be done for them ,humanity does`nt come into it,they are hardened/numbed whatever you care to call it,any animal lover could not do that job.


----------



## amandap (30 July 2011)

Kenzo said:



			I can't understand why undercover filming cases can't be prosecuted.

DEFRA ....your a joke.
		
Click to expand...

Similar problems in USA following Conklin Dairy Farms undercover filming of abuse. Secret filming is now illegal in some States I believe. 
Once again money before animal welfare...


----------



## mulledwhine (30 July 2011)

FFS that is worse than an actual farming video I saw in the correct slaughter if chicken, and that made not eat chicken.

I am in tears, not just because of tthe cruelty but the pleasure that vis obviously being taken, the monster saying yeah har was the biscuit had to turn off then.

It is not a nice job, but one that has to be done, but to take so much joy out of it's last moments is just plain sick


----------



## applecart14 (31 July 2011)

EAST KENT said:



			So you think workers in a slaughterhouse will be animal lovers?
		
Click to expand...

You are talking total c**p actually.  Slaughter men don't hate animals.  They are (the majority of them) professional skilled people who carry out a depressing job to the best of their ability.  And yes they are numb to it but only like A&E doctors are numb to people dying in front of them, or midwives delivery still born babies, or people working on a conveyor belt with the day old chicks throwing them into the mincer.  My ex boyfriend Martin was a slaughter man in Ireland for four years before coming over to Britain to live.  To him it was just a job.  He didn't like what he did but he didn't torture animals for his living prior to slaughtering them.  He came and lived with Irish friends in Birmingham and managed to get work at the Halal meat factory in Highgate.  He lasted less than a week before walking out and was in tears when he told me the awful things that they did to the animals in the name of Alah.  It had really distressed him and he wanted no part of it.  He was a kind and thoughtful person and hadn't got the slightest cruel streak in him.  He was the type that would find an injured bird and try to nurse it back to health.

He was very much an animal lover and used to love coming to dog shows with my dog and I.  He used to dream along with me about one day getting our own horse which was incredibly difficult when we were both in our early twenties, both unemployed and stuck living in an awfully depressing part of the city both never thinking but always hoping that the dream could come true.  Only one of us had our dreams come true and that was me.

Martin really did love animals but when he lived in Ireland he lived in Tipperary it wasn't exactly a prosperous place to live and he had to take what jobs he could.  He didn't have any choice but was very compassionate towards the animals that were to be slaughtered. I was with him for two years and he never had showed any violence or cruel streak he was just kindness through and through.

 Sometimes people East Kent talk such bull***T especially when they are ignorant to the facts.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (31 July 2011)

Our school took us to an abattoir  they said we were  to dress up in  angels and things as it was Christmas  and we were to sing xmas carols , I remember walking down the isle and them calling a cow over to the side in front of us  and killing it then. Also a large square platform  covered in spikes came down    and landed on a pen of rabbits   they were skewered like peas on a fork  i was so distressed by this i told my mum who in turn  phoned the school and complained. This memory haunts me to this day .

  There is no need for animals to go through pain and torture before being slaughtered, those guys in the video were stabbing fags out on them and laughing . Those people  should not be working there  poor piggies , feel so sorry for them , they may be animals  but they still feel pain  , and fear they are after all a living breathing thing.

shame the  people eating them don't know how the piggies died.
one things for  sure I will never eat horse meat   that make my stomac turn over 

 blahhhhhhhhhh


----------



## EAST KENT (1 August 2011)

Thankyou Applecart..your friend was an animal lover and the job depressed him.I did`nt say anywhere that these workers "hated" animals...but to them it is just a job..exactly as you state . To do that work and not be affected by it means switching off/numbing  else they`d all be downing Prozac and whisky to survive.


----------



## Pilib (2 August 2011)

EAST KENT said:



			So do we assume you have been in slaughterhouses on a regular basis? Well here`s someone who has..and I stand by what I said. It`s a job to be done for them ,humanity does`nt come into it,they are hardened/numbed whatever you care to call it,any animal lover could not do that job.
		
Click to expand...

How can you say that!! I take offence to that. 

My father was a slaughterman. He took a great deal of pride in his work and is in no way numb or hardened to death. You would have only had to see him in floods of tears when his dog died! 

He is a true animal lover and did what was a difficult job in a humane way.


----------



## BBH (2 August 2011)

Actually I agree with EK in that as an animal lover I couldn't do that job. I could not kill an animal ever and nor could most people because we only ever see our meat on the shelves in Sainsbury'a and you can divorce yourself from the process to get it there. 

However I do hope there are animal lovers or at least those who respect the animals that can be slaughter men because at least they would ensure the animal is dispatched as well as could be hoped.

The trouble is we see examples of people working with animals who are anything but animal lovers ie those who were hitting Annie the Elephant as another example. These people mentioned in this thread, the Bernard Matthews turkey abusers, all these identify to joe public that people doing this job are not animal lovers.


----------



## scrumpyjackles (2 August 2011)

our company buys pigs eyes from this particular place...im currently trying to pursuade them to go somewhere else, makes me sick


----------



## RedsandStud (2 August 2011)

I think that pretty much sums up why our pork is wandering around in the field across the road from the sitting room... they're collected from a local breeder at 8 weeks, when they're finished we take them to the local slaughter house to be dispatched and collect them the same day, we take them to the local butcher and discuss which cuts we want & how we want it done and then we collect the meat the next day and it goes in the freezer!

We also breed our own lambs and they lead exactly the same life but go to a local farmer rather than the slaughter house... obviously it's harder to eat something that you've fed and looked after but it gives you a far greater piece of mind. You know where they've been, what they've eaten and how they've been treated every day of their lives.
...... and it tastes soooo much better for living a 'free range' life!


----------



## BBH (2 August 2011)

scrumpyjackles said:



			our company buys pigs eyes from this particular place...im currently trying to pursuade them to go somewhere else, makes me sick
		
Click to expand...



OK I have to ask.

What do you need pigs eyes for ?


----------



## Ranyhyn (2 August 2011)

RedsandStud said:



			I think that pretty much sums up why our pork is wandering around in the field across the road from the sitting room... they're collected from a local breeder at 8 weeks, when they're finished we take them to the local slaughter house to be dispatched and collect them the same day, we take them to the local butcher and discuss which cuts we want & how we want it done and then we collect the meat the next day and it goes in the freezer!

We also breed our own lambs and they lead exactly the same life but go to a local farmer rather than the slaughter house... obviously it's harder to eat something that you've fed and looked after but it gives you a far greater piece of mind. You know where they've been, what they've eaten and how they've been treated every day of their lives.
...... and it tastes soooo much better for living a 'free range' life! 

Click to expand...

What a fab life and end for your animals.


----------



## Azbo (2 August 2011)

sprite1978 said:



			However.....and I may be wrong, but most big supermarkets have their own slaughter houses for raw meat products. Its possible that these types of slaughter houses may supply local butchers, and processed meat manufacturers. This makes boycotting individual products very difficult.
		
Click to expand...

That is wrong I'm afraid, Supermarkets tender out for all their own branded products they dont make any products themselves. They take very few investment risks preferring to pass that on to their suppliers.

Sorry I haven't read all the posts but just wanted to add. If want to eat meat as ethically as you can , then eat organic. Abattoirs have to meet high welfare standards to process organic livestock. They are audited and although this isn't fool proof, its a better start than a lot. Organic meat has to have been slaughtered in a licensed abattoir. It's an option at least.


----------



## BBH (2 August 2011)

Azbo said:



			That is wrong I'm afraid, Supermarkets tender out for all their own branded products they dont make any products themselves. They take very few investment risks preferring to pass that on to their suppliers.

Sorry I haven't read all the posts but just wanted to add. If want to eat meat as ethically as you can , then eat organic. Abattoirs have to meet high welfare standards to process organic livestock. They are audited and although this isn't fool proof, its a better start than a lot. Organic meat has to have been slaughtered in a licensed abattoir. It's an option at least.
		
Click to expand...

The problem with that is that we have to produce food for the poor, 
and the better qualitied ethically produced foods are dearer. Personally I hate seeing someone buy cheap eggs n meat and I wish they would eat less of it but better farmed / welfare foods.


----------



## Azbo (2 August 2011)

BBH said:



			The problem with that is that we have to produce food for the poor, 
and the better qualitied ethically produced foods are dearer. Personally I hate seeing someone buy cheap eggs n meat and I wish they would eat less of it but better farmed / welfare foods.
		
Click to expand...

This is true, we are also in a situation where Supermarkets have such a strangle hold on the food markets they are able to dictate prices and keep them unrealistically low. It puts their suppliers into a situation where they are squeezed to the point that they have to cut corners and keep cost down. These squeezes are passed down the supply chains and on to producers. This will also impact on services along the line, such as abattoirs. They will in turn need to keep their cost down and this could easily manifest into a situation where welfare is neglected and employees bad conduct isn't properly dealt with.


----------



## scrumpyjackles (2 August 2011)

haha i work at an optical college and we use them to disect....gross i know ! i have to say i havnt done it myself !!


----------



## Wagtail (2 August 2011)

The thing is, poor or not, we do not NEED to eat so much meat. Studies have shown that people who eat very little meat or only fish or are vegetarian, live longer on average than those eating meat every day. However, vegans do not do very well either! But the amount of protien we need every day is equivalent to a two inch round of steak.


----------



## tristar (2 August 2011)

the dalai lama said 'from the buddhist point of view, all LIVING BEINGS -that is, being with FEELINGS, EXPERIENCES AND SENSATIONS- are considered EQUAL, humans can live without eating meat and our natural tendence is towards vegitarianism, and revulsion at harming other creatures.

i think animals are just like us same emotions etc, pain, affection, jealousy, fear, joy and love, they are just different in that they cannot express with a voice etc.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (3 August 2011)

tristar said:



			they are just different in that they cannot express with a voice etc.
		
Click to expand...

 I always say they have got a voice  - a language . We don't understand it but they have , as a dog has. 

 I don't understand German  any more than i understand  dog language.

 The girl found in london living in the tunnels  had  NEVER LEARN T TO SPEAK  she grunted moaned and made noise. 
 Indian is allot of winning and screeching  . Cats meaow is more pleasant to listen to. lol


----------



## minkymoo (3 August 2011)

Dobiegirl said:



			So if my understanding is correct the agency has seen to it that both slaughterman have been dismissed but Defra will not prosecute because the evidence is via a third party.wtf

Click to expand...

I don't understand why CCTV is not installed as a standard in places like this. If companies such as this let their staff know this is unacceptable behaviour and they are being monitored, surely the chances of it happening are decreased?

Unfortunately most people eat meat - me included, so abattoirs are a necessity, the cruelty however is not. Disgusting behaviour.


----------



## pip6 (4 August 2011)

Terrible treatment of an intelligent animal. I do know a slaughterman though, & he is a very careing individual who goes out of his way to do his job humanely.


----------



## Owl and Bo (27 September 2011)

tristar said:



			the dalai lama said 'from the buddhist point of view, all LIVING BEINGS -that is, being with FEELINGS, EXPERIENCES AND SENSATIONS- are considered EQUAL, humans can live without eating meat and our natural tendence is towards vegitarianism, and revulsion at harming other creatures.

i think animals are just like us same emotions etc, pain, affection, jealousy, fear, joy and love, they are just different in that they cannot express with a voice etc.
		
Click to expand...

This hits the nail on the head for me!


----------



## 'S'teamed (27 September 2011)

i worked in an Aattoir when i was a 15yr old lass..
my ex was and still is a qualified slaughterman
i forwarded this to him...and as TFC would ban me, i shant repeat his remarks.
he is a caring man and would never subject any animal to this type of treatment


----------



## Merry Crisis (27 September 2011)

'S'teamed said:



			i worked in an Aattoir when i was a 15yr old lass..
my ex was and still is a qualified slaughterman
i forwarded this to him...and as TFC would ban me, i shant repeat his remarks.
he is a caring man and would never subject any animal to this type of treatment
		
Click to expand...

Its a pity he wasnt here in Cumbria during F&M "S"teamed, our farm was taken out and the slaughter was almost barbaric. After that I worked for DEFRA, some slaughter teams were brilliant, some couldnt give a damn about the animals, more keen on banter amongst themselves.


----------



## iAMASHOWJUMPER (29 September 2011)

Those poor poor pigs 
I don't understand why undercover filming cases can't be prosecuted when the poor animals are evidently suffering; there's clear evidence now.
It's no different to CCTV, except on CCTV it's easy for people to cover up their crimes.
If we carry on like this, cruelty will never be stamped out as there will ALWAYS be people like this knowing the can get away with being evil


----------



## Dovorian (29 September 2011)

Two questions- firstly, does anyone know who Cheale Meats supply? I for one will boycot them, have heard that the Co-Op are one which seems jolly hypocrital given their fair farming claims.

Secondly, on the question of whether an animal lover can 'kill' or bring about the death of an animal. I have seen tears in vet's eyes on some horrid occasions. It is a part of their job, a big part, but can we say that they do not care for animals?
 Likewise I have been present at a couple of sad occasions when a Huntsman/Kennelman dispatched horses, he did the job with love for the horse. Whilst not expecting personal feelings from a pro working in an abbatoir, I hope that they have 'respect' for the creature being dispatched. I know somebody who did  a brief stint  inspecting Abbatoirs for Min of Ag, his personal belief is that the 'poor practices' evolved when it became difficult to recruit local slaughtermen and looked to Eastern Bloc (European) staff. Different cultures, different emotions and values.

The best way to get Cheale Meats to clean up their act is to hit their profits and those of their shareholders.


----------



## Nats (29 September 2011)

This is one example of the effect of licensing laws which favour large abbatoirs - another being the long distances animal sometimes have to travel before slaughter. I used to keep my horse on a small organic farm were only a few animals (pigs and sheep) were bred for meat.  The farmer, having put his heart and soul into rearing and caring for his animals, made sure they were slaughtered humanely.


----------



## wallykissmas (30 September 2011)

Wouldn't they of had a vet present whilst slaughtering the pigs ?? I thought this was something all house's had to adhere to ??


----------



## keeperscottage (30 September 2011)

Haven't read all the threads but my ex-husband was an environmental health officer and had to spend time working in abatoirs as part of his meat inspection training. Partly becaue of what he told me, I haven't eaten red meat for about 25 years. Basically, according to what he saw, slaughtermen love their job.....SICK!


----------



## EAST KENT (1 October 2011)

The vet goes in to inspect carcases for things wrong with them,like arthritus in a pig..prone to it due to the fast growth bred for nowadays.Cannot think why it should be,but arthritic pigs are condemned meat.
   I can kill my own chooks,or a rabbit in pain, but I need to "switch off",and I am sure slaughtermen have to do the same,to do a rotten job correctly.That does NOT mean they are heartless out of that environment,sure there are bad apples in all jobs,and this firm obviously has some of them.


----------



## charleysummer (1 October 2011)

I had to see pig slaughter in an abbattoir for work experience (veterinary- i dont plan to work at an abbattoir!!) The ordeal was very stressful for the pigs, they wouldnt come off the trucks as they were terrified, understandably. The job was done quick at the place i was at though and i must add that the violent movements after electric shocking is not the pig in pain, it is just the muscles contracting rapidly whilst it is unconcious - animal protestors do like to use this to their advantage !! 

This video is digusting, the treatment of the animals is sickening  and unnessecary. In any abbattoir the situation is stressful but thats just farming life where time is precious; this is ridiculous and don't get me started on halal- had a long conversation with the meat inspector about it and after i felt like being sick.


----------



## cassie summers (1 October 2011)

bloody discrace i rarely eat meat and dont eat beef or lamb but our local butcher does free range pork (plantation pigs) so if i do fancy a bit of pork thats where i go


----------



## Alec Swan (1 October 2011)

I really must emphasise that the video footage on offer,  is highly unusual.  I know of those who are slaughtermen,  and have done such work myself.  *NEVER* have I witnessed such behaviour.

Those slaughter house workers who I know,  wouldn't tolerate such behaviour from their fellow workers.  It wouldn't be a matter of the management refusing to accept it,  but an intolerance on the part of the work force.  The other point to remember,  is that in a busy working environment,  there isn't time for intended cruelty.  It's a job,  it isn't a sport,  or shouldn't be.

I agree,  without reservation,  that some of the scenes depicted,  displayed a disgraceful lack of care,  and how prosecution was avoided,  was equally disgraceful.  How Cheales,  the MHS inspectors and the SVS,  have avoided prosecution,  is beyond me.  They are all equally complicit,  it seems to me,  but then as with the directors of the News Of The World,  management will claim ignorance of the offences,  and we all believe that one,  don't we? 

Alec.


----------



## MagicMelon (1 October 2011)

Hopefully some day what they've done to these pigs will happen to them!  Sorry, but Im a firm believer in being punished by the means you've done wrong to other people or animals. Nasty scum these men are.


----------



## dynasty (2 October 2011)

What about the veterinary surgeon who is supposed to supervise these places?  Would like to know who he is so i can report him to the RCVS


----------



## Tiggy1 (3 October 2011)

Firstly not all slaughtermen are sadists.
Secondly I work for a well know supermarket chain where you can be severly reprimanded / sacked / prosecuted from CCTV footage involving cash handling an essential part of my job so why cant these men be prosecuted / sacked etc for major failures in their job.
B*stards.


----------



## Alec Swan (3 October 2011)

dynasty said:



			What about the veterinary surgeon who is supposed to supervise these places?  Would like to know who he is so i can report him to the RCVS
		
Click to expand...

If it's that important to you,  contact the State Veterinary Service,  and ask who the duty vet was,  on the date of the filming (he was most probably Portuguese,  Polish or Peruvian).  Whilst you're at it,  you can contact the Meat Hygiene Service,  and ask just who their operatives were.

It may make for interesting reading!! 

Alec.


----------



## Tiggy1 (3 October 2011)

As with the poster above my post where was the vet and MLC inspector.
There are some very shoddy abbattoirs around where most farmers wont send their livestock.
Farmers also have pride in where their hard work is going to be processed.
Boycott the abbattoir and push for their licence to be revoked!!


----------

